
Delight VR – Declarative Virtual Reality for the Web - f_
https://delight-vr.com
======
jts
This is looking pretty cool. I actually really like the idea of VR escaping
the "walled garden" it could become with players like Facebook in the space,
but then again maybe this tech will get acquired by them.

